# Need help with iframe opacity...



## djcarson (May 5, 2005)

ok.... so what i want to do is have an iframe over top of an image (which i have figured out), but then, i want that iframe to have a lower opacity so that you can kind of see the picture that the iframe is over top of. i've read a ton of stuff about transparency and opacity and i've tried a few different things, none seem to work though. i've been able to change the opacity of the iframe fine, but rather than having my image come through, the bg color (which is black) comes through. 

please help and thanks in advance

carson

ps - think of it like a layer in photoshop where you can just change the opacity to have the layer behind it show through.


----------



## belithrawien (Aug 6, 2003)

well I am not too sure, but I think you would have to change the alpha opacity in the code for the page within the iframe. So if your iframe is linkted to "pagename.htm" then you have to use alpha opacity on the "pagename.htm" page, as opposed to the page including the iframe. However, I may be way off track on this one! This is all I can offer is an idea...


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Not positive this would work, but you could try:

```
[URL=http://www.google.com]http://www.google.com[/URL]
```
to make Google show up in an 800x600 IFRAME that has an opacity of 50%.


----------

